# OZlottery - what should I do?



## ShermD (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm a permanent resident of Australia, (189 visa holder). I wanted to buy a Australian lottery. so I visited the site https://thelott.com .They asked me to verify my identity, so I selected my foreign passport and provided details. The passport got verified.

but for the 100% verification, they ask me to enter details of my address etc in electoral roll etc. which I don't know what it is. but when I fill the Australian address which I used to register to the medicare and click "submit" they prompt an error "Please check the details below and change to those under which you are enrolled to vote. This may be different from where you now live." ..

They only provide the option to verify through "electoral roll". As PR holders don't have voting powers, how can we get verified? it's so silly to verify us through electoral roll after we selected that we have a foreign passport.










I couldn't find any other subforum, so if this is not the correct subforum, please move this. thanks.


----------



## ShermD (Feb 5, 2016)

no one knows this?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

ShermD said:


> no one knows this?


Instead of electoral roll, select either driver licence or upload a document, and use something with your address on it. Government issued letter etc., is best. Bank letter may be OK or utilities bill.


----------

